# missoula valley school of taxidermy



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

any taxidermist ever heard of this school im heading out to montana to this school and was wondering anybodys opinion


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

I have heard of it, I don't know a whole lot about it. I will let you know, do not expect to be ready to start your own taxidermy shop as soon as you get out of school. You will not be ready. You would be wise to find someone to work under for at least a couple years to gain experience.


----------



## ElkJunky1208 (May 18, 2009)

i grew up on that side of montana in the bitterroot valley. i dont know much about the taxidermy school, but if you like hunting and the outdoors you should like missoula. You can hunt elk deer and bears easily within a half hours drive of there. If your lookin for an archery shop there is the archery center of montana, and a few of the guys at wholesale sports (formerly sportsmans warehouse) know a lot about archery. If you got any questions about missoula feel free to PM me! You should like it! good luck with the taxidermy thing!


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> I have heard of it, I don't know a whole lot about it. I will let you know, do not expect to be ready to start your own taxidermy shop as soon as you get out of school. You will not be ready. You would be wise to find someone to work under for at least a couple years to gain experience.


i have already been helping somebody the last couple of years im just going to school to top it off. and when i get out im going to attend the yoxathon for deer finishing techniqes so i think ill be ready.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> I have heard of it, I don't know a whole lot about it. I will let you know, do not expect to be ready to start your own taxidermy shop as soon as you get out of school. You will not be ready. You would be wise to find someone to work under for at least a couple years to gain experience.


if you feel you are ready, go for it... i went to school and started up right away... everyone is different... out of 15 ppl in my class i believe only 2 of us started shop, and 1 worked for someone... everyone else has not followed through yet..

I been out of school for 4 yrs now... and im running a shop from day 1... www.jerseyjaystaxidermy.com also took best all around taxidermist for my state show last year... so you can come out of school with the tallent to do good work..

good luck!

PS, i went to PIT (pennsylvania institute of taxidermy) its a 7.5 month school 4 days a week 8 hrs a day..


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you jerseyjays, your opinion is very much appreciated i am very excited for this new adventure of having my own shop and have been working at it for years. i have a big chunk of change saved up and virtually no bills, i have a 35 by 35 fully finished shop at my house to do it out of and i have helped for years work at the biggest archery proshop in the state that i live in, so my name is out there already ,and have alot of people and friends that will be bringing there stuff to me. i know it will take a while to build up a large clientel, but i think im gonna be alright especially bein here in the midwest where alot of big deer are killed every year.And my opinion is everybody has to start sometime and that time is now for me I have also even taken some small business classes that taught me the business side of things.I would of loved to go to PIT jerseyjays but ive got a big family 4 kids all under age 6 so i cant leave for that long of period of time so ill settle with good old montana.


----------



## Bowtechhunterm (Jul 11, 2006)

I worked for Tim at the school. I have not been there for a long time but when i left it was going down hill. But if you do go go in the spring Great bear hunting. have fun :darkbeer:


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

solocam79 said:


> i have already been helping somebody the last couple of years im just going to school to top it off. and when i get out im going to attend the yoxathon for deer finishing techniqes so i think ill be ready.


Sounds like a good plan, good luck


----------

